# Im placing my order soon



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

- Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
- I have 3/8" clay balls on Amazon
- 1/4" steel balls on Amazon

I'd like some help finalizing this order so my procrastinating, indecisive arse can get on with it.

Im thinking about picking up a tube band set as well just to try it to see if I like it. Should I ditch the band making materials for now and just get pre made band sets? I want to avoid getting everything and not being able to shoot for another week.

Got Christmas money burning a hole in my pocket and I want to get to shooting! What else do I need??









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I will never buy the pre-made band sets from them again. I'm having to break open and re-tie everything that simpleshot sent me. The Simpleshot black bands are stretched white at the pouch... ridiculous... So don't order any pre-mades from them, you'll be happier making your own anyway 
Buy yourself a band cutting set up and add a roll of .6 Simpleshot Black to your order. I would also buy a band tying jig from somewhere, the $11.00 one works fine, or if you have a shop, you can build your own easily.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Facewizard13 said:


> - Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
> - I have 3/8" clay balls on Amazon
> - 1/4" steel balls on Amazon
> 
> ...


Looking good  I can't tell from the pic but if you have med to small hands I'd recommend the Scout LT same form factor but a tad bit smaller.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Facewizard13 said:


> - Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
> - I have 3/8" clay balls on Amazon
> - 1/4" steel balls on Amazon
> 
> ...


you might try pocket predator they have premade band sets that I here Bill and his wife use. But ultimately you will wont to make your own


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> I will never buy the pre-made band sets from them again. I'm having to break open and re-tie everything that simpleshot sent me. The Simpleshot black bands are stretched white at the pouch... ridiculous... So don't order any pre-mades from them, you'll be happier making your own anyway
> Buy yourself a band cutting set up and add a roll of .6 Simpleshot Black to your order. I would also buy a band tying jig from somewhere, the $11.00 one works fine, or if you have a shop, you can build your own easily.


Hm. Duely noted. I figured I'd get the stuff to make bands anyway. They don't cost a whole lot

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > - Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
> ...


Oh sorry...I dont have a membership so I can't upload full size pics.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You are a member. You will be able to post pics in a few days. That's the spammer and troll fence.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Im going to go with the .5mm latex from simpleshot. Im buying clay ammo from there as well because you can buy 6 and save 15%. Thats a pretty good deal compared to Amazon's prices. Rotary cutter and mat I can get at Walmart. For pouch tying I think I can rig something up for that in my garage no problem.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

www.slingshooting.com


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Look at the Clod Poppers from Saunders, I buy the 1800 pack.
https://sausa.com/product/clod-poppers/
Also, you can get some nice combo deals from Saunders also.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Look at the Clod Poppers from Saunders, I buy the 1800 pack.
> https://sausa.com/product/clod-poppers/
> Also, you can get some nice combo deals from Saunders also.


It seems like a couple people are steering me away from simpleshot. Are they not a good place to buy from?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Simpleshot is fine but the Clod Poppers are the best deal that I've found, they all measure in at 44cal with maybe 1 being a bit smaller on a rare occasion.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Facewizard13 said:


> - Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
> - I have 3/8" clay balls on Amazon
> - 1/4" steel balls on Amazon
> 
> ...


There are definitely more qualified people than me to offer advice on this, but I wouldn't buy a tube bandset for ammo as light as 1/4 steel or 3/8 clay. Stereotypically tubes are for heavy ammunition, and are said to be less accurate but i think that they are catching up.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Slingshot Seb said:


> Facewizard13 said:
> 
> 
> > - Here's my order I have on simpleshot attached
> ...


I'll be buying what I need to make flat band sets at first. I just want to get started

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

OK! Order placed. Im getting the rotary tool set later when I run to walmart. Thanks for your help guys

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Facewizard13 said:


> Im going to go with the .5mm latex from simpleshot. Im buying clay ammo from there as well because you can buy 6 and save 15%. Thats a pretty good deal compared to Amazon's prices. Rotary cutter and mat I can get at Walmart. For pouch tying I think I can rig something up for that in my garage no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


To keep from slicing your fingers while holding down a straightedge, buy a "Securcut" ruler (Amazon) - it has a raised handle to keep your fingers away from any blade.

Welcome!

THWACK!

I'm THWACK! and I approve this message.


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

Clay ammo may be to light 12mm clay only weighs 2 grams


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

Soske said:


> Clay ammo may be to light 12mm clay only weighs 2 grams


Right so when I get my supplies I'm going to have to make some narrow bands. Im not sure what dimensions to use, but I'll probably figure it out. I was going to go by simpleshot as an example but they don't state the dimensions of their training band set. Judging by the picture, I dunno, half inch wide? I ordered .5mm thickness. If I'm doing my math right, making band sets is super cheap so, I dont mind playing around with band sizes. I think that's probably part of the fun anyway

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The clay works fine with the stock simpleshot bands that come with it. Or you can use wider bands also, the 12mm clay is great ammo, it just starts loosing a lot of its speed after about 45'.


----------

